# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnat ennallaan 2009

## RSS

Kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi keskiviikkona 12.11. kokouksessaan kaupungin talousarvion vuodelle 2009. Talousarvioon sisältyy 1,7 milj. euroa lisäystä Helsingin sisäisen joukkoliikenteen tariffitukeen vuodelle 2009.

Sillä katetaan tarvittava alijäämä lipun hintojen pitämisestä nykytasolla. Lippuvalikoimasta lakkautetaan raitiovaunulippu, jonka kuljettajamyynnistä on aiheutunut käytännössä ongelmia.

Lisätietoja veroprosenteista, tariffituesta, jossa lippujen hinnat ja talousarviosta kaupunginvaltuuston esityslistalta 12.11.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Hartsa

Mitä ongelmia ratikkalipun myynnistä on aiheutunut?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä ongelmia ratikkalipun myynnistä on aiheutunut?


Vaunujen pysäkkiajat ovat pidentyneet, kun matkustajat eivät osaa selkeästi kertoa, haluavatko he ostaa ratikkalipun vai varsinaisen kertalipun.

----------


## Oxfot

> Vaunujen pysäkkiajat ovat pidentyneet, kun matkustajat eivät osaa selkeästi kertoa, haluavatko he ostaa ratikkalipun vai varsinaisen kertalipun.


... lisäksi lipulla yritetään edelleen jonkin verran vaihtaa esimerkiksi linja-autoon ja metroon, vaikka lipussa selkeästi lukee ettei sillä ole vaihto-oikeutta ko. liikennevälineisiin. 

Tällä tavalla ihmisiä yritetään saada siirtymään yhä enemmän matkakorttien käyttäjiksi ja samalla lyhentää pysäkillä oloaikoja. Ihan hyvä päätös, vaikka nostaakin satunnaisen raitiovaunumatkustajan lipun hintaa.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Hienosti tehty, HYVÄ hyvä päättäjät! Kerrankin sellainen päätös joka on kuljettajan näkökulmasta selkeä ja ymmärrettävä. Vielä kun olisitte nostaneet sen kuljettajakertalipun hinnan 2,50:een, niin lipunmyynti kuljettajalta olisi vähentynyt entistä enemmän..  No, tähän täytyy tyytyä mitä " ylhäältä annetaan".

Lipunmyyntiasioista; kirjoitin elokuussa pienen tarinan tulevasta vuoden vaihteesta. Nyt lieneen hyvä hetki julkaista se täälläkin, vaikkakaan tarina ei ihan toteudu  :Wink:  . Olkaa hyvä ja kommentoikaa:



Liput uudistuvat  ( 21.8.2008 )


Joukkoliikennelautakunta on päättänyt korottaa kuljettajan myymän kertalipun hintaa 2.20:stä 2,50:n ensi vuoden alussa. Samalla ratikkalippu poistuu. Tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan kertalipun nimeksi vaihtuu kuljettajakertalippu.


Hypätäänpä aikakoneella ensi vuodenvaihteeseen. Keskustelu kuljettajan ja lipunostajan välillä:

Matkustaja: nouseen vaunuun; Ratikkalippu
Kuljettaja: Anteeksi mikä ?
Matkustaja: RATIKKALIPPU!
Kuljettaja: Hyvä Rouva meillä ei ole sellaista lippua, nykyään on vain kuljettajakertalippuja.

Matkustaja: Mitä, ei ratikkalippua? Miksi te olette sen poistaneet??
Kuljettaja: Kuljettajakertalippu ?
Matkustaja: ( tarjoaa edelleen 2 euron rahaa ) 
Kuljettaja: Kuljettajakertalippu on 2,50 Eur
Matkustaja: Aivan KAMALA korotus, miksi te olette korottaneet hintaa ( ynnä muuta jupinaa.. )

Kuljettaja: Tässä on rouvalle tämä lippu, se tekee 2,50
Matkustaja: Kaivaa käsilaukkunsa, avaa vetoketjutaskun, etsii sieltä lompakkoaan. Ei löydä, avaa toisen vetoketjutaskun ja löytää sieltä lopulta lompakkonsa. Avaa lompakon ja etsii sieltä 50 snt kolikon. Aikaa toimenpiteeseen kulunut 2  3 min..

Matkustaja: Ompa tämä nyt kallista, miksi kaikkia hintoja vain nostetaan ?
Kuljettaja: Hyvä Rouva, ennakkoon ostetut liput pysyivät saman hintaisina kuin viime vuonnakin, kausilippujen hinnat  jopa hieman laskivat.

Matkustaja:  TÄMÄ ON SILTI VÄÄRIN, MINNE VOIN VALITTAA
Kuljettaja: Hyvä Rouva katsokaa tuonen taaksenne ( viittaa matkustamoon ) sielä 20 matkustajaa odottaa kun TE ostatte lippuanne, on  vain aivan oikein että kuljettajalta ostettu lippu on kalliimpi kuin ennakkoon ostettu.

Matkustaja: Jatkaa jupinaansa mutta ymmärtää lähteä tilanteesta. Matka jatkuu 3  4 min pysähdyksen jälkeen.


Tästä kuvitteellisesta tarinasta näemme että vuoden vaihteessa on tulossa tavallista enemmän matkustajapalvelua ja asiakaskohtaamisia. Varaudutaan kaikki siihen!


EDIT kirjoitusvirhe postettu

----------


## ultrix

Niin, parempi olisi poistaa kokonaan lipunmyynti ratikkakuskeilta ja siirtää se vaunussa olevan lipunmyyntiautomaatin tehtäväksi.

----------


## kouvo

Saattaisi motivoida olla käyttämättä lompakon pohjalta löytyviä 5-senttisiä maksutapahtuman yhteydessä jos Suomen kansalaisia kohdeltaisiin yhdenvertaisesti joukkoliikenteen hinnoittelussa omassa pääkaupungissaan.

----------


## Miska

> Saattaisi motivoida olla käyttämättä lompakon pohjalta löytyviä 5-senttisiä maksutapahtuman yhteydessä jos Suomen kansalaisia kohdeltaisiin yhdenvertaisesti joukkoliikenteen hinnoittelussa omassa pääkaupungissaan.


Millä tavalla Suomen kansalaisia kohdellaan epäyhdenvertaisesti joukkoliikenteen hinnoitelussa Helsingissä?

----------


## kouvo

> Millä tavalla Suomen kansalaisia kohdellaan epäyhdenvertaisesti joukkoliikenteen hinnoitelussa Helsingissä?


Sillä tavalla, että joukkoliikenteen taksat ovat eri suuruisia eri osissa valtakuntaa asuville suomalaisille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sillä tavalla, että joukkoliikenteen taksat ovat eri suuruisia eri osissa valtakuntaa asuville suomalaisille.


Kun Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä karkeasti ottaen puolet menoista katetaan lipputuloin ja puolet helsinkiläisten verovaroin, niin eikö ole ihan kohtuullista, että (kausi)liput ovat helsinkiläisille halvempia kuin muille? Kyllä tuo ainakin minun oikeustajuni mukaista on.

----------


## kouvo

> Kun Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä karkeasti ottaen puolet menoista katetaan lipputuloin ja puolet helsinkiläisten verovaroin, niin eikö ole ihan kohtuullista, että (kausi)liput ovat helsinkiläisille halvempia kuin muille? Kyllä tuo ainakin minun oikeustajuni mukaista on.


Asia ei suinkaan ole aivan noin mustavalkoinen. Esim. tällähetkellä vaikuttaa siltä, että kaikki suomalaiset ovat rahoittamassa Lauttasaaren joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä n. 200 miljoonalla eurolla. 

Tämän enempää en kuitenkaan tässä vaiheessa jaksa uppoutua verorahojen alueellisen kohdistamisen ihmeelliseen maailmaan, josta varmastikkin saisi taas pienimuotoisen keskusteluikiliikkujan foorumilla aikaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asia ei suinkaan ole aivan noin mustavalkoinen. Esim. tällähetkellä vaikuttaa siltä, että kaikki suomalaiset ovat rahoittamassa Lauttasaaren joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä n. 200 miljoonalla eurolla.


Asia on toisaalta vielä tuostakin harmaampi. Kaikki suomalaiset, myös helsinkiläiset, rahoittavat liikennehankkeita ympäri Suomea. Ja helsinkiläiset tietääkseni aika isolla osuudella. Minulle helsinkiläisenä sopisi kyllä, jos valtionrahoitus hankkeille lopetettaisiin, jos se tarkoittaisi sitä, ettei helsinkiläisten tarvitse osallistua muun Suomen liikennehankkeisiin pennilläkään. Mutta oikeasti en sitä kannata, koska uskon, että aluepoliittinen rahojen tasaaminen on jossain määrin hyvästä ja oikeutettua. Mutta on turha väittää, että muu Suomi joutuu rahoittamaan helsinkiläisiä yhtään missään hankkeessa.

----------


## Miska

> Sillä tavalla, että joukkoliikenteen taksat ovat eri suuruisia eri osissa valtakuntaa asuville suomalaisille.


Hinnoittelu eroaa ainoastaan kausilippujen osalta. Muualla Suomessa asuvilla harvemmin on tarvetta YTV-alueen kausilipuille. Lisäksi useimmat muualta Uudeltamaalta junalla tai bussilla Helsingissä töissä käyvät saavat ostaa työmatkalippunsa kylkiäiseksi YTV-alueen kausilipun samaan hintaan kuin YTV-alueen asukkaatkin. Kerta- ja arvoliput ovat samanhintaisia kaikille asuinpaikasta riippumatta. 

Joukkoliikenneharrastajana minusta olisi kiva saada ostaa muilla paikkakunnilla edullisia tuettuja sarjalipputuotteita (esimerkiksi Porin 10 matkan kortti). Niitä vain ei ulkopaikkakuntalaisille myydä. Sama koskee myös seutulippuja ja useimpia ellei kaikkia kaupunkikohtaisia kausilippuja.

----------

